# Help with Hard drive install



## lovedr79 (Mar 24, 2016)

well the hard drive in my laptop died. so pulled the hard drive out of my old laptop where the mother board died last spring stuck it in. problem: when i start the computer with the recovery disc it tells me it cant find windows. the hard drive is recognized on the F2 maintenance section. i have tried using the "image recovery" discs too nothing. what am i doing wrong? what do i need to do to make this thing work. i tried to download windows but the key codes i have i get "error, manufacturer installed software, contact them"


----------



## JMichael (Mar 24, 2016)

I haven't done much with laptops but I'm thinking you'll have to format that drive and install windows from there.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 24, 2016)

Check BIOS, make sure booting from disc and not HDD. While in there, make sure it detects the HDD. During the Windows install, delete and recreate partitions and format the replacement drive.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 24, 2016)

yes it is trying to boot from the disc but will not. according to dells website it should go to the partition setup after language is selected but does not. i think my cowrkers husband is going to mess with it this weekend. we will see what he comes up with.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 24, 2016)

i was able to get a windows 7 disc from IT at work. i have it up and running!


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2016)

Awesome! One less expense....for now! :lol:


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 15, 2016)

for now is right


----------



## richg99 (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a laptop that runs fine. It now has windows 10. 

Since I bought my $300.00 Chromebook, the laptop is an orphan. There are some things that a laptop will do that a Chromebook won't .....but they aren't anything that I seem to need. I do keep the laptop around to do my taxes on. richg99

p.s. You do have to have a good internet connection.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 16, 2016)

My tablet does everything my laptop does but I do need my laptop for work and my daughter likes to watch cartons on YouTube on it.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 20, 2017)

Unless a tablet had a DVD reader / recorder, a large screen, HDMI and or VGA output a LOT of HDD space, a real keyboard, networking, and several USB ports built in I couldn't imagine doing without a laptop. I only use my tablet when researching movie and actor details while watching a DVD movie.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 21, 2017)

*Unless a tablet had a DVD reader / recorder, a large screen, 
HDMI and or VGA output a LOT of HDD space, a real keyboard, 
networking, and several USB ports built in, 
I couldn't imagine doing without a laptop*

*x-2*


.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 21, 2017)

Going thru life with a just a laptop or PC is like running errands and daily driving in an RV. iPad is the best quality of life bargain you can buy if you are online every day. Mine is 5 years old and still as fast as lighting.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 21, 2017)

I own an Android pad. My wife owns an IPad. I have a Notebook for "heavy" usage, like doing my taxes.

I also own a Chromebook. Real keyboard; low prices; lightweight; FAST. 

Everything is in the cloud, so if one doesn't have internet services when they want to use it, that might be a problem. It isn't for us since my phone can connect to the internet from most anywhere. 

Yes, I use data, but those instances of needing the phone instead of the Chromebook are rare. I have never gone over my data allotment from Verizon and I only have 3gb.

I really like my Chromebook.

richg99


----------

